# Sons of Seduction (CSM Slaanesh)



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Sons of Seduction.*

With the long awaited completion of my Slaanesh Titan on the horizion it is time to start thinking about getting my Slaanesh CSM force ready for war.

With the new Chaos Space Marine Codex lurking out there It is difficult to know what to paint up, add that to the fact that I have some converted and unfinished conversions knocking about some where there is not likely to be much rhyme or reason to what I paint. 

Lets face it, the whole point of the Sons now is to practice painting a bit before tackling the Questor Titan and have some thing with it on the table for Apocalypse Games.

Here's a sample of the original paint scheme for the Sons of Seduction.










It's ok I'm sick of that picture too lol.

For some odd reason I seem to have a fair few Boltgun toting SoS Marines knocking about and can't seem to find my Sonic Blasters so I will be starting on the Bolter Boys as a warm up. I'm sure they will fit in some where eventually even if I just use them as purple Undivided CSM.

I'll rob the 4 from the pictured squad and do 8 more to get two squads of 6 as a basis for adding more interesting things or for use as two 6 man squads of just bolters.


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Quite nice. I like the stripe pattern on their shoulders and the pallid complexion of the unhelmeted one.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome name, awesome models. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the purple with the tiger stripes. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunning stuff mate. I particularly like the leopard pattern on the furthest right models shoulder. 

If someone was to say to me "I think purple marines with leopard print shoulder pads look good . . ." - I'd be extremely confused and wondering when "Starship Troopers - Trannies Attack" would be hitting the shops.

Actually seeing it done though, it suits slaanesh perfectly. Nice job.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

I love your animal print shoulder pads. Absolutely awesome. Reminds me of a drug induced 80s rock band.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks great! We can tell how old they are by the colour of the base edges :biggrin: but I think they are very vivid and startling, good qualities for a slaanesh army. Keep it up!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Boltguns are getting done, but I'm starting to think it is a silly thing to be painting..


Here are two that are now done.










And added to the four robbed out of the Lascannon squad which have been re-based.










Whilst re-basing the four boltguns it seemed a good idea to rebase the Terminator Sorcerer that I had painted ages ago.


























Back to the case of the curiously absent Sonic weaponry...


Found one (probably the best one in fact), hurrah!









And a Blastmaster Conversion.










I'll paint these (and any others I can find about the house) to add into the Bolter squads for now until I see whats happening with Dex CSM and or any new minis that might come along.

I'm still pretty uncertain that painting Slaanesh Marines with Bolters is not a waste of time and it is making me a bit twitchy.
So I will probably paint a few more Bolters (now I think about it 3 more will give me 'casualties' for 3 Havoc Squads of 6 CSMs), all the Sonics I can actually find and maybe a 10 man Slaanesh Raptor squad I also converted ages ago.

Also probably a waste of time,

but heigh ho it's something to resist the pull of the other Chaos Powers which are whispering at me a fair bit.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work on the animal skins.

However the pink is too neon for my taste; I feel a pink that bright would need a brighter overall scheme to balance it.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

I love the Trojan style head pieces. On the sonic weapons, have you thought about making your own? I know you have the skills, I saw your Titan


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

On the sorceror, I feel that the leopard-print on the cloak doesn't contrast enough, and maybe should be done in the white stripe scheme.
Overall, I very much like this army, however, and look forward to seeing more.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, DAMN! DK liiike!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent work on the animal skins.
> 
> However the pink is too neon for my taste; I feel a pink that bright would need a brighter overall scheme to balance it.


It's a bit of a throw back in attitude to 2nd Ed (remember Black Legion with Yellow topknots etc? ) It's one of those personal things I spose, I love it. lol



eskeoto said:


> I love the Trojan style head pieces. On the sonic weapons, have you thought about making your own? I know you have the skills, I saw your Titan


I did start to make some for Terminators a long time ago, on the whole, far too fiddly.
Maybe when the new Dex (and hopefully new minis ) come out I'll start getting a bit more adventurous.




HonorableMan said:


> On the sorceror, I feel that the leopard-print on the cloak doesn't contrast enough, and maybe should be done in the white stripe scheme.
> Overall, I very much like this army, however, and look forward to seeing more.


Yeah there are a few things I'm not overly keen on about him tbh, but alls cool I'll move on to other minis for the army.


No real painting progress worth a picture (busy real life week), the next Bolter is close to being done and the first Sonic I found is about half way.

I have been having a good search for things though and have turned up 2 more Sonic Blaster Marines and a half finished Vindicator.



















On the mop up front I have also found 3 more combat CSM.










Which will complete this squad.








Yes I know there are no such things as defined BoltGun and CC squads any more but I like the poses CC weapons give and shit half the squads painted. 
(Never know they might come back as defined roles with the new dex anyway.)

And it is definitely time the Raptor Squad got painted. 

















Lots of shoulder pads to dig up and glue on these guys.

Before it's said yes not in the slaanesh chosen number of 6 but 8 was a better tactical decision back when they were converted.

Spose that shows how long they have been waiting for paint.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Loving the look of these Vash! Some of the older chaos bits were superb and it's good to see them mixed in with newer stuff!:biggrin:

Loving the leopard and zebra print! A guy plays a Slaanesh Blood Bowl team in our league, and I'm made up that you both have them in the more traditional garish colours! Spot on pal! :grin:

+ a dose of repatitis!


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

You... you... _chopped up_ one of the classic Noise Marine models?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you for the rep Grins.



Veteran Sergeant said:


> You... you... _chopped up_ one of the classic Noise Marine models?


Lol, I sold 30 or so of them too. , don't worry I've done much worse than chopping a lone collectible before.

Speaking of chopping stuff up......

After finding some stuff in the loft I get the chance to do nearly 2 Squads of fully loaded Son of Seduction Noise Marines.

All of these need varying degrees of GS work still to finish them off and some cleaning and mold line removal. They are just pinned and glued for posing purposes.



















Suddenly noticed I was so focused on doing basic stuff I had not even sorted any unit Champs.

Cured that using a couple of 2nd Edition Noise Marines (well bits of them, no one seems to mind these being chopped up though. lol).


















Bit of a waste of initiative 5 but better there than on a I 6 character I spose and I doo love the claw. 



Oh an I have actually painted a couple too.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The raptors are cool. Are the legs from the old harpies?


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

That pigtails marine is strangely alluring.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well apart from the pink on them searing my soul to cinders this is looking sweet Vash. Love the conversions man.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The raptors are cool. Are the legs from the old harpies?


The second Bloodletters, the muscly ones with Swords.

Lol @ Moonschwine and Wraith, both the pig tails and pink are doing the job then :biggrin:


Speaking of pigtails....


If you remember this Sonic Blaster? You may also of noted that I was never really happy with the head crest.










Although the Kroot crest is a good idea, my mounting of it on the helmet was never quite right.

Having some excess Boltguns converted up to Slaanesh I just robbed a head off one of those.

Pigtails!










Also managed to finish off two of the old guys as well, the Classic Sonic Blaster to Blastmaster conversion and the classic Boltgunner EC.










One more Sonic and a Champion and I actually have a full squad of these painted.
With the random Bolters I have already painted the animal print and pink is wearing a little thin, so I feel the need for a change or a treat possibly occurring . (After the Sonic and Champ are painted of course.)


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well a few more things painted including one done a while ago but I some how managed not to post a pic of.





























Now I have played a couple of games in 6th Edition a few things have come to my attention, Raptors are still shite and champions with Power Weapons & Sirens are pointless when I am maxing out on foot troops.

This has prompted a small shuffle in the ranks.

My CC Noise Marine Squad is being broken up for use as Unit Champions for gun squads which means I actually need some more bolters after all.( It means I can spot the Champs if they have CC weapons in the heat of battle).

My Noise Marine squads without sonic weapons are now getting the Power Weapon, Doom Siren Champions as they will actually get some use in there seeing as I use these squads to screen my Sonic squads from CC. 

My Lascannon Squad is of some use ( I used them in the games because the squad was part painted and I was trying to go fluffy and all Slaanesh).



















As the Sons are my main force of CSM at this time my painting plan is to get 1500 points painted before I move on to my Brotherhood of Darkness undivded CSM.
This will allow me to paint a couple of more interesting Son of Seduction bits as a bonus.

*Planned SoS painting to get 1500 pts.*


3 x Sonic Blaster (it's all I have atm).
1x Blastmaster.
1x basic Champion.
1x Icon
8x Raptor. ( Ok, they are pants but I converted them ages ago and they deserve paint).
5x Boltgun marine
1x Power Sword Doom Siren Champion.
Vindicator.
Winged Daemon Prince.

Well, I'm off to a Wedding this weekend which rather stuffs the painting schedule, so that's it for now.


----------



## Dgoody (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks to your pigtailed chaos marine I may never sleep again..keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## Scotty80 (May 26, 2011)

I do like the pig-tails. Fits Slannesh perfectly in that there's something a bit perverse and just wrong about it...
Where did you get the Daemonettes for the Vindicator shield? Are they warmaster models?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Scotty80 said:


> I do like the pig-tails. Fits Slannesh perfectly in that there's something a bit perverse and just wrong about it...
> Where did you get the Daemonettes for the Vindicator shield? Are they warmaster models?


Bang on the money Warmaster bits they are. 

Bit naughty on this one no painting done....

Time to start working on something other than CSM minis, as I have decided to try my hand at the monthly *Conversion Challenge* run by Dave T Hobbit the DP has surfaced and been getting a bit of attention.

I bought DP and Cockatrice kits not long ago to make a Daemon Prince for another part of my Chaos force ( Coming soon..well ish....), the joy of which is that the leftovers seemed perfectly suited to a Slaanesh DP.

First job was to get rid of the generic Chaos detailing ready to replace with some more Slaanesh orientated stuff.
As well as the normal Finecast filling of course.










Then to start replacing it. Main problem here is the curing time so I am trying to jump from bit to bit and avoid the finger print of doom.










Most of the scales on the waist joint are done and the plan is to widen the belt out and have something dangly ( no, not that) at the front and back hanging from the belt as well as some sort of detail on it.

Shoulder pads, one is getting a Daemonette head and the other a GS Slaanesh Symbol, the 2 wrist bands are also getting a slaanesh symbol and a I dont know what on the other.










Something needs doing for the base as the blighter wants to fall over backwards due to the weight of the wings.
Once the waist detail is done I can then join the bottom to the top and re-scale the join gap.

Lots of GSing to do before I can stick the arms and shoulder pads on but once that's done I can get on to adding extra detail rather than just replacing what I filed and filled away.

Sorry bout the fuzzy pics better ones next time .


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Fantastic work Vash, just fantastic! You def have capture the Slaaneshy look with these guys, well done Sir. The Daemon prince conversion looks like its going to be a wonderful addition to the army, def a great idea. Keep up the great work!

+Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers DoE. 

Still no painting I'm afraid chaps as the DP is taking nearly all my attention.

Its pretty much the detailing from now on as the structural aspects of him are pretty much done. 

As you'll be able to see I have mounted him up on his base and popped his arms on now.
Bit silly really as I should have finished the wrist bands first and now am not too sure I am happy with the direction I was going in with them.

Oh well, here he is so far...

_Giv us a hug!!_



























Also done the Slaanesh symbol shoulder pad detail, just needs a little tidy up.











Well back to it, whilst waiting for GS to cure I might as well get some nore Noise Marines prepped. 

_*Vash.*_


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing stuff sir!

I really like the pink, it ties the squads together in a distracting way

Outstanding


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The DP is looking phenomenal Vash! The detail in that one shoulder pad makes me extremely jealous of your GS skills.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Midge; I would sell T/S' soul (which I took on Saturday while he was distracted by the ruins of his dreams) to be able to get GS edges that crisp.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Bit more work done on the DP.

The other (right) shoulder pad has been tidied up.










Also the Wrist Bands have had their detail added.

*Left.*








*
Right.*









Also whilst waiting on GS to cure I started messing about with the last 2 Sonic weapons I have to do for the 1500 points.
*
Sonic Blaster 7*








Ok, he still needs a left arm but the difficult work has been done.



*Blastmaster 2*








Just a shoulder pad to add to hide the dubious arm filling .


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Excellent work of the DP and the army in general. As Midge and Dave said, your GS skills are very neat, and combined with what seems to be an extensive bits box (the mini-blastmaster on the left wrist band is awesome) they make a very characterful army.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well the missus and all the dogs are returning from their trip away tomorrow afternoon and I need to get the house looking like something other than a cave where a unshaven man in animal skins has been chipping at grey plastic with flint tools and living off take out pizza.


In short cleaning up the mess in the morning will have left me today only to get the DP finished, so it was action stations and the little grey chips of plastic were a flying.....


The DPs waistline had been vexing me slightly but with the aid of some little green balls of GS cut in half gave me a basis for it.
Little bits harvested off High Elf Banners, Goblin Wolf Riders, Saurus Sheilds and the DP Trophy Rack to hang off it were the final touches.

*Left Side Waist.*









*Right Side Waist.*









*Waist Frontage.*









*Rear Waist.*
For this I used plasticard and some more DP Trophy Rack chain to make a SM style arse plate.










So that's the block overcome, next was the face, I wanted to bring more of a CSM Helmet feel to it so added eye lenses and some Chaos trim.

After that I wanted a sort of doom siren thingy on his mouth, I used a Imperial Guard Vox Caster speaker but this alone looked kinda lame and definitely not scary or threatening as a DP should.

Teeth? I used some more bits trimmed off the Saurus Shields to make them and then GSed the mouth parts around them.



















Which gave a Predator sort of mouth look, which is good enough.


So here is the final Prince all together.




























Once I've painted some more SoS CSMs I'll treat myself to painting him.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a fine looking demonprince vash, and i have to give the thumbs up to the paint scheme you are using, That neon pink is outstanding, my only gripe is that you need a few more vibrant neon colors, garish and nerve-jangling is what slaneesh is all about.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Well the missus and all the dogs are returning from their trip away tomorrow afternoon and I need to get the house looking like something other than a cave where a unshaven man in animal skins has been chipping at grey plastic with flint tools and living off take out pizza.


hahaha! I know to well what you meen. One tend to have much hobbying done while she is away though, wonder why that is? 

Love the DP even if I feel he would be more aggresive-looking if he where leaning more forward.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an awesome looking model Vash. The helmet is great and an idea I may steal when I get back to my CSM in the future. The work on the shoulder pads also very well done. It must be a pretty big model. How tall is it?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

all I can say is I want one.seriously
well done that must taken you ages to do.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice looking mini's you have here. Loving the DP most of all. Personally, I liked the original head better before you added that helmet like feel to it, but it still looks cool this way. Very good job


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BRILLIANT Daemon Prince!!!!!

Paint this one well sir, It deserves it!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and feed back every one.



shaantitus said:


> That neon pink is outstanding, my only gripe is that you need a few more vibrant neon colors, garish and nerve-jangling is what slaneesh is all about.


I tried multi neon for a client back in 2nd edition and to my personal taste it was all a bit much. He liked it, but in a similar way to Camo SMs the model was lost under the paint scheme. 

After the DP work I have been having a little trouble getting back in to the painting ( It's always the way with me.
So to ween myself of knife and glue and get back onto the paint I thought I would make up the last of the CSM I need for the Sons of Seduction 1500 point target.

Nothing amazing just 3 more boltguns.










Knocking these up has shown me a lack in the bits box department.
Due to the fact that I am using up a lot of old CSM minis I'm starting to run out of Shoulder Pads and Back Packs and will soon have to go searching for some.

So to delay this I raided the other Powers boxes ( yes I have now allocated all the chaos I can find to specific army boxes, sad I know, lol).

Seeing as I have been using Khorne Beserker parts for some time I have a few bits left including the 'skull' shoulder pads, time to make one more Slaaneshy.









And finally some paint..

Sonic Blaster 5.









Next up is a CC CSM that I'm now using as a cheap unit champion and a Icon bearer for a lascannon havoc squad.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The head on the sonic Blaster is well painted; however it looks a touch big even for heroic scale.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That's what I get for using the old Fabius Bile Enhanced Warriors minis,
looks like his concoctions make there heads expand lol.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Managed to get a couple more things done this week.
Including re-basing the last of the Camo Green based mins.

Lascannons.









Also painted the last ( for now) of my basic Champions.









All that was needed then to finish off the the Havoc Squad was an Icon.
Been a while since I tried any freehand but I always enjoyed it so off I went.




























And just for completeness here is the whole Squad .








.
I will probably add another Lascannon into the squad at some point but for now other things are more important.

2x Sonic Blaster and 1x Blastmaster to go before I can have at the the Daemon Prince, which in real terms probably means I can start him next weekend.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent as usual. The zebra stripes are really effective.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful work as usual and like above the Zebra strips are very effective.

ZE


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Pie anyone?*

Well I'm a naughty boy once again...No Painting done, tsk tsk.

I really have not been in the mood for it and I wanted to get the Vindicator usable (unpainted mind) for a game Thursday just past. It's about time I finished the modelling on this thing anyway.

Lots of Chaos trim and a subtle amount of spikes ( I have never been a fan of the habit of over spiking of Chaos Vehicles) added to the previous Warmaster Daemonettes 






















































Just noticed a bit of clean up on this Slaanesh Symbol, bugger.

This has been sprayed up ready for paint and because it can not be properly assembled until painted, ( it's just blu tacked atm) so it will jump ahead of the Daemon Prince in the painting queue.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tidy edges on the plasti-card trim.

The deamonette trim seems over the top to me which means (i) it is ideal for Slaanesh and (ii) I am not a Noise Marine.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey VV,

That vindicator is looking stellar. 

I have one complaint about your last batch of slaanesh marines though. The standard looks sort of ridiculous. Not the free-handing, I think that turned out well. Its that its clearly designed to be a cloth banner, but its on a slant and the fabric isn't draping. Its like an over starched suit collar - totally rigid . . . but looking like it should drape.


----------

